# Apple watch se



## Antb21 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,
going to try an Apple Watch SE, I tried one last year and got a bit of a sore wrist anyone else experienced this? I’m hoping this time will be different. If you did and fixed it be happy to hear your thoughts. Also looking at an Oris diver 65 🙈


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Sore wrist? Nope, not me. All three of mine (first two were steel, current one is aluminum) have been the most comfortable watches I’ve had.


----------



## Antb21 (Aug 2, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> Sore wrist? Nope, not me. All three of mine (first two were steel, current one is aluminum) have been the most comfortable watches I've had.


Mines being delivered today


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Welcome to the club …. The Apple Watch is now my most worn watch in my collection now !!

I have tried to make a more conscious effort to wear my mechanicals but it’s so convenient

I haven’t had any issues with Red marks or rashes from the band though … although you can always buy after market straps if need be


----------



## Antb21 (Aug 2, 2021)

mark2828 said:


> Welcome to the club &#8230;. The Apple Watch is now my most worn watch in my collection now !!
> 
> I have tried to make a more conscious effort to wear my mechanicals but it's so convenient
> 
> I haven't had any issues with Red marks or rashes from the band though &#8230; although you can always buy after market straps if need be


Thanks just arrived via Amazon. Will report back in a bit!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

There are hundreds of options regarding alternative straps for the Apple Watch SE. Was your sore wrist caused by the strap? Which one? What material?


----------



## USMC0311 (Dec 28, 2019)

Antb21 said:


> Hi,
> going to try an Apple Watch SE, I tried one last year and got a bit of a sore wrist anyone else experienced this? I'm hoping this time will be different. If you did and fixed it be happy to hear your thoughts. Also looking at an Oris diver 65 ?


I'm wearing a S5 and have had a red mark from the stock black rubber band. I do love wearing it, though! It's extremely convenient for using my AirPods with and being able to quickly answer texts.


----------



## Antb21 (Aug 2, 2021)

I tried it with multiple bands but I get a burning sensation under the sensor area. No marks at all and it gives me awful wrist pain. I returned itz


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Antb21 said:


> I tried it with multiple bands but I get a burning sensation under the sensor area. No marks at all and it gives me awful wrist pain. I returned itz


Odd. No rash, like from allergies? I'm assuming you didn't wear it too snugly, too, right?

I wonder if your wrist has some unique subdermal feature that got in the way.


----------



## Antb21 (Aug 2, 2021)

Honestly cannot explain it. Did a google found others who had a similar experience literally tried everything. But just didn’t work out. Now that crazy has gone got me thinking about mechanical watches again lol


----------



## kjc28 (Aug 1, 2014)

I use Apple watch with Nike band when swimming. It has to be tight enough to get good heart rate measurements. That sometimes leaves a red mark where the band tucks in. I set the band one spot looser most of the time, and have no problems with that.


----------

